# multi-function table



## mIps (Oct 10, 2012)

greetings all!
I would like to have a table that can work for assembly and for tablesaw outfeed. However, I don't have room for a permanent table. so I'm trying to come up with a design that can be set up when needed and stored away in a somewhat compact space when not in use.
So far, here is what I've come up with









The problem I have is it's still pretty big, roughly 4' long and 12-14" wide, when collapsed. I'd really appreciate some input or other ideas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I work out of my garage'oshop, and have huge issues with space. It's not very elegant, but I got a hollow interior door off the clearance shelf at HD and put glued wooden brackets to one side that snugly fit around the rigid flip top stands. The adjustability and the variety of locations I set my saw allow for the table to be used for out feed or assembly, and it's light enough to haul around or stick in overhead storage when I don't need it.


----------



## mIps (Oct 10, 2012)

Chef, when you say "rigid flip top stands" what are you referring to?


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Flip-Top-Portable-Work-Support-AC9934/100618242


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Cop! Yes those are the ones, I just put three sides of cleats around the top so they were snug with glue and the brad nailer. It's a total hack job so I won't post a picture, because at the time it was a "good enough for now" job to get something done and so far it hasn't failed to force me to do a better job of it. Might be frame and wedge design that could look prettier but for now it will sit on the "oh yeah I should get around to doing that list"


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have to tell ya, I just use plastic fold up table like the ones ya get from sams club. Thow a piece of ply on it and away ya go. I have a couple of the older style particleboard ones but they are heavy as crap. (like you see in churches)


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

I got my hollow core door at ReStore for 5 bucks. It's 36×80. I also have one panel of a bi-fold door for when I need a "credenza" for my "desk".


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Somewhere I saw a fold down table that was attached to the wall. A pair of folding legs from a conference table was mounted side by side opposite the wall. Fold up the legs, and the table will drop down against the wall.

Then there is my multifunction, adjustable height work table.  I am loving it, even in a cramped garage/workshop.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/101964


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I would go with a set of break down saw horses








http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2013/04/18/stow-away-sawhorses/

and modify it to become a cutting table










__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/212513676139940641/

That was one of the first things I made. It's cheap, easy to make, and incredibly versatile. Throw a sheet of ply on top and you've got a workbench/out-feed. I used the heck out of mine before I got my shop setup. I now use it to breakdown plywood, I'll set it up behind my truck and pull sheets right onto it so it makes handling full sheets a non-issue. I also made 4' length top pieces so it can be 4×8 or 4×4.

The only thing I would do different if I had to make one again is to go with folding saw horses instead of a break down saw horse just for the ease of setting up and breaking down.


----------

